# GT: Game 38 @ Warriors 1/14



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(17-20)@ 
Golden State Warriors(18-20)

WHEN: Monday, Janaury 14th at 1:00 PM PST, 4:00 PM EST
WHERE: The Oracle in Oakland, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBALeaguePass; AM 1110



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Paul Davis

Warriors Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Monta Ellis | Mike Dunleavy Jr. | Matt Barnes | Andris Biedrins

 Key Reserves







|







|








Kelenna Azubuike | Troy Muprhy | Ike Diogu

Q's Quote:
"Clippers need this one and I hope to see some of Luke Jackson along with more of Paul Davis. A home and home series for LA and they should be able to take both imo, but they won't be easy. This should be a closer game then the one at Los Angeles and hopefully Cassell can provide enough leadership to win. Go Clippers!

Q's Key To The Game:

Contain Baron Davis. We all know Livingston can not guard quick points and that's what Davis is. I hope more and more that Jaric returns to the Clippers in some sort of deal.
Do NOT get sucked into running and gunning. Warriors might start Barnes at the 4 spot so pound the ball into the twin towers.
Stay out of foul trouble Kaman and Brand. We need both of them due to the Warriors lack of bigs.

Playoff Watch:
Currently 2 games out of the 8th seed, 3 out of 7th and a distant 6 out of 6th. Warriors stand in way of the playoffs for the Clippers, and Kings are 1.5 back with Hornets being 2.5 back and on a 2 game winning streak. Here are the teams that play tomorrow and how the game can affect the Clippers:
Kings @ Knicks - A Kings loss will make me and the Clippers feel better as the Kings would drop further back from the 8th seed making it one less team to battle with.

As you can see, Clippers really can't do much in the standings tomorrow, but move back to 1.5 out of the 8th and 2.5 out of the 7th seed along with pull further away from the Kings and leapfrog the Warriors for the 9th seed dropping Golden State to two games back of the 8th seed.

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 91-87
Q's Prediction Record: 22-15





*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers seem to have had the Warriors number for the last few years, I hope it continues with a win tomorrow. The key to this game with be Kaman and Brand as the Warriors don't have much size. If both of them or the team in general can out rebound the Warriors they can win the game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

if baron davis has a good game the warriors will win and if baron davis has a bad game the warriors will lose...baron davis has been having family issues and he said he hasnt been playing 100% since he has gotten that out of the way he will be looking to dominate this game... good luck clippers fans


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I forgot to mention. Why is this game so early? 1PM on a Monday is very early as not everyone is off on MLK Day to watch at that time.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I forgot to mention. Why is this game so early? 1PM on a Monday is very early as not everyone is off on MLK Day to watch at that time.


Good question, it's not as if the game is in LA for the matinee reasons. Pretty weird scheduling, I hope the players can adjust to the early game time well.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice thread, Q!

I agree with tempo being one factor. If the Clips get suckered into running and gunning, it'll play into the Warriors' favor. 

As a Warriors fan, I'm glad to see Chris Wilcox not on the Clippers' roster--while the Clippers have had the W's number last few years, two players that (in my mind) dominated more than any other Clipper, it'd be EB and Wilcox. 

Warriors themselves are reeling due to scores of injuries. In the last game, the Warriors lost Mickael Pietrus and Adonal Foyle--not on the top of the list of players missed, necessarily, except that the W's are already short, missing Jason Richardson, Zarko Cabarkapa, and Keith McLeod. Troy Murphy will likely play, but has had reoccurring problems with his feet and is still playing with a mask to protect a broken nose suffered in the preseason. Monta Ellis is banged up as well. Ironic, but Baron Davis might just be the healthiest Warrior in uniform these days.

The Warriors have usually been good about rebounding from a loss with a strong effort (typically resulting in a win). .500 is a great place to be for Golden State fans, considering our last 12 years. Unfortunately, though, injuries are catching up and the Warriors early-season resiliency seems to be fading, having convincingly lost their last two games (both home games, where the Warriors had been playing significantly better). 

I predict that the game in Oakland will be close. I've gotta think that Baron will break out of a mini-funk and lead this team to a victory in Oakland, although the Clips probably get a game back on Wednesday in L.A. (I hope not, though, as I'll be at Staples for that one).

Clippers fans--feel free to *drop into the Warriors thread* for this game and share some thoughts as well!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I forgot to mention. Why is this game so early? 1PM on a Monday is very early as not everyone is off on MLK Day to watch at that time.


Last few years the Warriors have traditionally had an afternoon home game on MLK day. As a matter of fact, all league games are starting early tomorrow. 

Sucks for those w/out the day off....but I think it's a holiday in the view of the NBA.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Last few years the Warriors have traditionally had an afternoon home game on MLK day. As a matter of fact, all league games are starting early tomorrow.
> 
> Sucks for those w/out the day off....but I think it's a holiday in the view of the NBA.


Yeah I just noticed that. Though oddly the Lakers/Heat game will be late at night...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Warriors take the tip, and score right away 0-2

Brand shoots from the key, Livingston with a dime 2-2

Davis misses, Cassell rebounds and brings it up, around a Brand screen and hits a jumper 4-2 LA


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Barnes misses, rebound fought for and won by Brand . . Mobley hits a J, second dime to Livingston 6-2 

Ellis answers right away 6-4

Brand hits again, another Livingston assist 8-4

Defensive 3 second and FT is not hit 8-4


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

We really need this win. Its time to start winning the big games. I consider this a big game, because we need to vault over GS to start working towards the playoffs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Biedrins misses and Warriors keep it . . . Davis travels in the key 8-4

Livingston brings it up . . . Brand scores off a Cassell dime 10-4

Murphy hits it 10-6, Defensive 3 Second on the Warriors and Sammy will go to the line and miss the tech 10-6


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam misses and loose ball foul on the Clippers as Livingston tried to go for the board.

Moving screen on Davis, Clippers get the ball right back

Mobley misses, ball is deflected and Warriors ball as Davis tried to push it. 

Barnes misses a trey, Livingston finally gets the rebound, Ellis deflects Shauns pass and Barnes drives and scores 10-8

Brand misses . . everyones missing now . . . Ellis drives and scores 10-10

Brand gets his shot rejected and Davis misses a trey, Kaman rebounds and Cassell brings it up . . . Mobley misses and it goes over the glass. Warriors ball


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Murphy drives and a foul on Brand, Troy shooting two. 

Troy hits and misses . . Livingston misses . . Clippers started 5-6, since are like 0-6.

Ellis gets it rejected but it's goaltending by Kaman so 10-13 Warriors

Foul on Biedrins . . Warriors are on a 9-0 run . . . Dunleavy giving the refs and earful now.

Kaman finally hits a J for the Clips 12-13 . . . Ellis quick answer, no good, Kaman rebounds . . . . Livingstons shot rattles in and out, Mobley keeps it alive and hits a looooong duece 14-13

Time Out Warriors with 5:37 left in the first, Clips up 1


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Davis nice try but misses . . . Cassell draws a foul on Ellis, Sammy shooting two and I'll be back later.

Ross is in for Livingston btw


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

CLippers down by 9 at the half 60-51.


ugh, violet palmer is officiating.

Luke jackson came in for 2 minutes, missed a three and got a rebound. No tim thomas yet, injured?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cassell comes out swinging. 61-64 8 minutes. Clippers getting dominated in the paint, too many points, too many offensive rebounds.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

61-71 Kaman becoming a liability, loses two passes. Livingston stupidly tries to stop davis on the way to the basket.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

The Clippers are not gonna score again in the 4th.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man that was a stupid T call, the Clippers had called a timeout


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaa that Warriors suck and the Clippers are making them look like an elite team 
hahaha


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this team is looking more and more like they did before their playoff run....playing like a high school team...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bring in Livingston he will bring immediate offensive production and change the game!!!!

:lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

wow, exactly the same as the cavs game...keep it close until the 4th, then get blown out...becoming the clippers' mo...jesus...seriously, *WTF?????*...goddamit...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha Corey misses both free throws what a surprise...Clippers look like they are gonna go back to those days when they stay within 5 a whole game and they just end up losing at the buzer.....
4 games under 500 they better win atleast at home before they really **** it up


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers look like if there are 5 Shawn Livingstons playing.....


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

WTF there was a game this early???


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

maybe the clippers were taking too many jumpshots and not taking it to the rim...the warriors have 37 fta right now compared to the clippers with only 21...when you get doubled up in fta's, your chances of winning goes down the drain...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

uke: 

Nice folding job...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This team has no heart, they play like a bunch of *****s, which is nothing new. I think its a reflection of the coach. The Warriors got every loose ball and just played harder.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

baron davis was held to 4/18 shooting, and we *still* lose...i could've sworn it was only 85-84 warriors with about 8 minutes left..then all of a sudden, we get our *** handed to us...by the warriors nonetheless(no offense, warrior fans)...good ol clippers are back...and it looks like they are here to stay...

only one thing left to ask, durant or oden???

is there a suicide smilie??? if not, there should be...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> This team has no heart, they play like a bunch of *****s, which is nothing new. I think its a reflection of the coach. The Warriors got every loose ball and just played harder.


yeah i have never really felt the need to blame it on Dunleavy....but it seems like a huge part is him.....
how is he gonna motivate the team when he is always with a dull *** look in his face...he is like whatever he never seems to show any passion towards the damn games ....something needs to be done...
but they gave him an extension so damn....they are probably gonna give Livingston an extension so damn....they did not get A.I so damn....Now What......
:wahmbulance:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> baron davis was held to 4/18 shooting, and we *still* lose...i could've sworn it was only 85-84 warriors with about 8 minutes left..then all of a sudden, we get our *** handed to us...by the warriors nonetheless(no offense warrior fans}...good ol clippers are back...and it looks like they are here to stay...
> 
> only one thing left to ask, durant or oden???
> 
> is there a suicide smilie??? if not, there should be...


haha why do you think i treated last season like i did, haha i said time and time again "this might never happen" again but eh im happy it happened last year and ima always remember last season watching the games...the pics....aaah!

but yeah....Ralph said when they went down 2 and Dunleavy did not call a timeout its been all "downhill"


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> only one thing left to ask, durant or oden???


I don't think this team can get that bad to be able to have a chance at those two stars. However right now things don't look good.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> haha why do you think i treated last season like i did, haha i said time and time again "this might never happen" again but eh im happy it happened last year and ima always remember last season watching the games...*the pics*....aaah!
> 
> but yeah....Ralph said when they went down 2 and Dunleavy did not call a timeout its been all "downhill"



here's the pic i remember best...kind of foreshadows this season...moments after the game 7 loss to the suns in last year's playoffs:










kind of small, i couldn't find the original...you get the point though...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah i doubt we will do that bad but you never know with the Clippers.....
all we need to do is start winning our damn home games AND SOME ROAD GAMES
but it is how we are losing that is pathetic....we play with no heart, motivation...the Clippers dont make shots...they play like a JV team.....
can they win more than 2 in a row ???? **** they just need to get on a roll and play with some damn confidence and things might be ok 
but Weasel said ....things dont look good....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> I don't think this team can get that bad to be able to have a chance at those two stars. However right now things don't look good.



what do you mean by "get that bad"? we lose against teams like sea, por, tor, atl, gs, etc...it has already gotten pretty bad in my opinion...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> here the pic i remember best...kind of foreshadows this season...moments after the game 7 loss to the suns in last year's playoffs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha MAN  
it seemed when the team plays better Livingston plays better and vice versa....but both are playing like **** right now ....the Clippers actually looked like basketball franchise last year in the playoffs  

memorable


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers are 1-15 when allowing over 100 points.
So continues one of the most disappointing teams of the season.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Clippers are 1-15 when allowing over 100 points.



rationalization of this season's woes is useless...the clippers just suck donkey balls this year...that's it, donkey balls...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> rationalization of this season's woes is useless...the clippers just suck donkey balls this year...that's it, donkey balls...


It's not rationalization, it's fact. The clipper defense and offense are both mediocre.
Teams must be looking forward to the clippers coming to visit, they make mediocre players look like all stars.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

A loss on wednesday will be killer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> what do you mean by "get that bad"? we lose against teams like sea, por, tor, atl, gs, etc...it has already gotten pretty bad in my opinion...


This team has lost to poor teams but it isn't built to lose or to be in the bottom 5. There is no way this team can get that bad to be able to draft those two players.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> This team has lost to poor teams but it isn't built to lose or to be in the bottom 5. There is no way this team can get that bad to be able to draft those two players.



you are probably right...i can always hope...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Fear not, Clipper fans. I'm sure the Warriors will give you the game right back on Wednesday. Golden State is Jekyll & Hyde when it's home _vs_ road games. 

Clips played good D against Baron--last 3 games, teams have really focused on doubling Baron (Orlando, Miami, now you guys). W's were able to pull away and win w/ his poor performance at home. That won't happen at Staples. If Baron plays this bad in LA, Clips will win big.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

We are one Elton Brand injury away from being that bad...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> We are one Elton Brand injury away from being that bad...


Even without Brand I can't see this team become worse than the Grizzlies or Sixers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

4 games under .500 is not horrible....it is just that people expected this team to do much more after last season....on some ESPN basketball show the other day they named the Clipper the most "dissapointing" team in the league....
i still have hope that if this team can put together a couple wins a row we can sneak into the playoffs but damn....i dont know


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> 4 games under .500 is not horrible....it is just that people expected this team to do much more after last season....on some ESPN basketball show the other day they named the Clipper the most "dissapointing" team in the league....
> i still have hope that if this team can put together a couple wins a row we can sneak into the playoffs but damn....i dont know


The TNT crew was echoing the ESPN staff--they, too anointed the Clippers the most disappointing team in the Association. They were running on and on about 'people getting contracts'--who else besides Kaman and Dunleavy got contracts this off-season? Tim Thomas? Personally, I think the TT signing was horrible; throughout his career Thomas has been a perennial disappointment and underachiever, his basketball IQ is lower than average, and the Clips fell in love with him the way he performed in Phoenix's system. But I digress...

I think the reason for the Clippers' under achievement starts at the leadership positions. Sam's been hurt and Elton's got off to a slow start, perhaps fatigued by his participation with the National Team. These guys have gotta get right to steer the Clippers into winning shores.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Even without Brand I can't see this team become worse than the Grizzlies or Sixers.



i can...the clippers *with* brand are close to their level...


----------

